# Dr Remy Presas Jnr



## mike dizon (Jun 24, 2004)

I am a modern arnis student in manila and i am trying to keep on learning this great system. Dr Remy Jnr comes here to train often. Does anyone now which senior masters he trains with? Ihope modern arnis continues to grow with him.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I think that Rodel Dagoog is one of his contacts in Manila.  You can contact Remy Jr. at www.modernarns.com.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 24, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> I think that Rodel Dagoog is one of his contacts in Manila.  You can contact Remy Jr. at www.modernarns.com.
> 
> ...



Yes, The feedback I have from an old student of ours, is that SM Rodel is really good, or I think the word used was Exceptional, as well as the Presas Children (* They are all Adults, so this only means children of GM Remy A. Presas *).

I have not had the priviledge of attending any of their events yet. I would still recommend you check them out though.


 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Mike,

SM Rodel is one of the hot ones in the PI.  I know that if you research the MT archives, you'll find Dieter Knuettel's posts on his receiving his 7th Degree Black Belt in the PI and he lists many of the senior students of Remy Presas in it.  This should help.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you everyone for help. I tried to find the info on Dieter Knuttel's 7th degree, but was unable to do so.

I heard that Masetr Rodel was the only one teaching Punong Guro Remy Jr when he comes here.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for help. I tried to find the info on Dieter Knuttel's 7th degree, but was unable to do so.
> 
> I heard that Masetr Rodel was the only one teaching Punong Guro Remy Jr when he comes here.



Hi Mike,

Try this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7077&highlight=Dieter

Best Regards,

Palusut


----------

